# Party shorts



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

My Party shorts arrived today and I had to burn one to test. 

What a great smoke. The box was from 04 and I was a bit worried about it being green, but it tasted just awesome. The wrapper was a bit fragile and cracked a tad on me as I smoked it (didn't prevent it from being a nubber) but I want to make sure the others have no problems. If I keep them a few months at an accurate 69% am I sure to hydrate the wrapper enough to keep from cracking?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmm better send them to me - just to be safe  a little dried out from shipping perhaps, should be fine after a while. Enjoy, and welcome to club stogie  

joe


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome to Club Stogie.
Congrats on your Party Shorts, one of my favorites.
And "yes" *humidification  * is restored within one week after receipt from shipping.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Gotta love them shorts. I smoked one yesterday for an afternoon smoke. So full flavored I tasted it well into the evening. I hear everyone talking about the taste, but no one ever metions the aroma. I love the aroma as much as the taste. I'm with you Bruce, it's a tossup with the Boli petit, they're both great.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

right now my favorite tpc.
mine are '00 and seem wild and untamed to me...cant imagine smoking them any younger.

derrek


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

dvickery said:


> right now my favorite tpc.
> mine are '00 and seem wild and untamed to me...cant imagine smoking them any younger.
> 
> derrek


I'm working on a dress box from Dec. 03, and they are great. No youthfulness or harshness just very strong flavored. Like you just ate a mouthful of Cuban soil!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

For quite sometime now, my favorite "go to" smoke. Always have a 50 cab I can dig into at anytime and be happy I did


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> My Party shorts arrived today and I had to burn one to test.
> 
> What a great smoke. The box was from 04 and I was a bit worried about it being green, but it tasted just awesome. The wrapper was a bit fragile and cracked a tad on me as I smoked it (didn't prevent it from being a nubber) but I want to make sure the others have no problems. If I keep them a few months at an accurate 69% am I sure to hydrate the wrapper enough to keep from cracking?


STOP!!!   Do not smoke anymore, there has been a recall on all Partagas Shorts due to an addictive quality that has been overlooked until just recently. As an Official Partagas Disposal Center (OPDC for short) send them to me for immediate disposal. :w

PM me for Disposal address---do not delay :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

One of my personal favs....I love the TPC size. In a few months I'll be ordering a box of El Principes, RASCC, Boli CJ. Since Okie2 is a Boli CJ fan I will be trying a box. I can't wait. Enjoy those Parti Shorts.......yum.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Party shorts...mmmmmm

Love 'em, I really need to order a cab. I really like the TPC size also, looking to try them all, RASCC, El Principes, Monty #5, Diplomaticos #5.... So many ISOMs, so little time.

Maybe I'll enjoy one now!


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

CgarWyzrd said:


> STOP!!!   Do not smoke anymore, there has been a recall on all Partagas Shorts due to an addictive quality that has been overlooked until just recently. As an Official Partagas Disposal Center (OPDC for short) send them to me for immediate disposal. :w
> 
> PM me for Disposal address---do not delay :r


So Steve, your 4-5 cabs isn't enough :r :w


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Deem said:


> So Steve, your 4-5 cabs isn't enough :r :w


I'll let you know, when I ONLY have 4 or 5 left :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CgarWyzrd said:


> STOP!!!   Do not smoke anymore, there has been a recall on all Partagas Shorts due to an addictive quality that has been overlooked until just recently. As an Official Partagas Disposal Center (OPDC for short) send them to me for immediate disposal. :w
> 
> PM me for Disposal address---do not delay :r


Sniff.....I am SO touched at your concern and generosity. That is what makes this place so awesome.

Sadly those parties are undergoing a mandatory 30 day quarantine and are unavailable for disposal. Can I send you some Thompsons or La Flor de mi Lavabos instead???


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Yes! My go to TPC!

I am actually shaking because I am now down to half a cab! A wonderful cigar that just keeps getting better and better as it ages.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Sniff.....I am SO touched at your concern and generosity. That is what makes this place so awesome.
> 
> Sadly those parties are undergoing a mandatory 30 day quarantine and are unavailable for disposal. Can I send you some Thompsons or La Flor de mi Lavabos instead???


I sooooo appreciate the offer  , but my job doesn't let me accept gratuities


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Lamar said:


> Yes! My go to TPC!
> 
> I am actually shaking because I am now down to half a cab! A wonderful cigar that just keeps getting better and better as it ages.


Sounds like you need a refill Lamar.....  Better break out that CC.

I love the TPC size. So far all the TPC's I've smoked have been wonderful.


----------



## jb- (Jul 27, 2004)

These are addictive, and my absolute favorite right now. I'm tearing through three different cabs right now.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop gave Max_Buck (from CW) a parti short to try at the KC herf this weekend... he sucked it down till there was LESS than a nub!! i mean, there may have been enough tobacco to form ash, but that's about all that was left. he had to use a toothpick to hold it...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah he did.....talk about going above and beyond the call of nubbing


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm looking for short cigars and I'd like to get a box of Partagas Shorts. The only online Co. that I have ordered from is Mikes Cigars and they don't have them. Does anyone know who carries them that has good service and low shipping costs.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Egad! Now that I have seen this thread I must check the stash to see how much of a cab I have left. OH, the PANGS of DOUBT.....


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Smoked one last night. Out of this world. 
.
A staple in my cigar diet.


----------



## jerdog (Jul 29, 2004)

I have only smoked about two of these, and they were great, I have ten more on the way, can't wait!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's like Phil Collins songs that get overplayed, put into commercials, made into less than they actually are through overexposure. 

The underlying truth is still goodness.

Smoked a Fuente Dark shark 77 at lunch today. Cigar you need to pay $15-25 to get. An excellent NC cigar. Stands up pretty well to these $4 lil beauties.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Smoking one from a cab right now! For the money, I would choose these over the Shark any day!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

(909) said:


> I'm looking for short cigars and I'd like to get a box of Partagas Shorts. The only online Co. that I have ordered from is Mikes Cigars and they don't have them. Does anyone know who carries them that has good service and low shipping costs.


Uhh, I don't think Mikes caries cc's


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Smoking one from a cab right now! For the money, I would choose these over the Shark any day!


:tpd: It's interesting to think about relative value. Was doing the exact same thing while smoking the shark. A really spectacular cigar in regards to construction, look, feel, etc. Going from a torp to a rectangular box press is an impressive and cool thing. The smoking experience was good as well. I think these cigars taste best and most unique to those that don't use a nose exhale. Tried it for 10 minutes or so and the flavors relative to other cigars smoked in this manner are truly unique and good. The problem is this is not my smoking technique as I want to bet more out of a cigar than just mouth exhales can deliver. With a nose exhale, they have very bold rich flavors playing in a single octave to use a musical analogy which at times border on a lil too harsh. The short by comparison seems to play across 3-4 octaves and has a better sense of "flavor depth". If you didn't nose exhale though you'd say what the heck are you talking about.. the shark is mucho better.

Pretty interesting.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I bought a cab last year and I'm just going to leave it in tact and forget about it for 5 or 10 years then smoke them. MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.houseofchuckles.com/lf/sm-0009.jpg

Party Shorts?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> It's like Phil Collins songs that get overplayed, put into commercials, made into less than they actually are through overexposure.
> 
> The underlying truth is still goodness.
> 
> Smoked a Fuente Dark shark 77 at lunch today. Cigar you need to pay $15-25 to get. An excellent NC cigar. Stands up pretty well to these $4 lil beauties.


So, so true! I do enjoy a short from time to time.



DonJefe said:


> Smoking one from a cab right now! For the money, I would choose these over the Shark any day!


:tpd:


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Klugs,

While I agree the shorts are a much greater bang for your buck, gotta remember that anyone who pays $25 for a shark likes to be violated.

Sharks are basically a $10 cigar, and not a bad one for that price. Anyone who pays more than $15 is either wealthy or lazy.

Shorts sure are good though.


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> http://www.houseofchuckles.com/lf/sm-0009.jpg
> 
> Party Shorts?


Now those are some party shorts I can get behind! 
:r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I got a weird request... would someone with a box of these measure the box please...

I plan on buying some cigars to put down for a while and don't have a cooler yet (can't get one till Sept) but I do have a 50 count x-treme case that is empty. So I would like to know if I could fit a couple of boxes in it.

So I would like to know the dimensions of the box of Party Shorts. I know I am kind of jacking this thread... sorry, figured it would be better to ask here than start a new thread.

If you really want to help you can give me the dimensions for a box of RACSS as well.... now that *is* a thread jack


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

str8edg said:


> So I would like to know the dimensions of the box of Party Shorts.


22.1 cm x 12.5 cm x 4 cm

:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Bear said:


> 22.1 cm x 12.5 cm x 4 cm
> 
> :tu


Thank you Bear... and it is in *metric* and everything!!!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Thank you Bear... and it is in *metric* and everything!!!


Anything for a fellow Canuck! :tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I was tempted to start a new PS thread, since there is a general lack of them. :r

Last night I was driving home and I started thinking about the yummy flavors of the 2007 PS. Just a little daydream if you will. Suddenly, I realized that my mouth was flowing with :dr as though I were a dog waiting to be fed. Am I nuts or has this happened to anyone else? Perhaps with a different cigar?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Smoked a 2007 Partagas Short yesterday. It did not suck. :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I smoked one last night... what a great little smoke. Burned with no issues even in my temps.

I think this was the first cigar I smoked yet (yes I am that new) that I could taste the spice.

Damn good smoke!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Really great little smokes! A no-brainer for a purchase. 

Doc


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought a few cabs and they are all from 06 these are beasically my everyday pedestrian lunch smokes. Awesome little cigars that pack flavor and a umphhhh


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I really love the Party Short because they taste great fresh and after a few years. I have never had an "aged" one but I suspect they are wonderful. I find they a quite complex for such a short smoke. Caramel, sweet spice, and coffee. I found the dress box to be more to my personnal likeing than the Cabinet of 50's which were more spicy and stronger. Either way you can't go wrong.

T


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Sharks are basically a $10 cigar, and not a bad one for that price.


No not bad at all, if you can find them.


----------

